# RecipeDB - Robust Porter



## fraser_john (10/3/12)

Robust Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.4 kg TF Brown Malt    0.3 kg Flaked Oats    0.3 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.2 kg TF Chocolate Malt    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Chit Malt    0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 5mins)    10 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     500 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         26L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 27.5 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 89 EBC   Batch Size 26L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------

